# Toyota Avalon Train Commercial



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Have any of you guys noticed the new Toyota Avalon TV commercial? It's a 1940's train station theme with a fabulous looking streamliner loco looking all shiny and new ...

Is that a Hiawatha that they've "recreated"? Quite curious ...

(B&M take note.)

TJ










Full commercial ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaIs3u_h02Y


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I really think that is a just generic streamlined design... There are a couple of things that look like the Hiawatha, but it is not an exact match... Plus, I have never seen a locomotive that has windows and doors on it like this one does, so I think it was just thrown together for this commercial...

On a side note, this commercial makes me wish I lived during these times, but I would be driving a FORD and not a YODA


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

I was trying to figure out if those were "windows" on the side ... would be kinda strange, huh?

You're likely correct that this is some commercial-producer's stylized creation, but it's still pretty impressive, and I would have enjoyed peeking over the shoulders of the team that designed and built the loco. I wonder if it's "real / full scale", or simply just a computer-generated overlay?

I'm with you ... I'd jump on a time machine and go back to "way back when" in a heartbeat! And to take that thought just a bit further ...

My "ideal" timeframe would be the 1880's - 1890's ... I'm just ever impressed with the incredible expansion of technology and industry that took place around then. Sure, times were incredibly tough for a lot of people, diseases were rampant, but there's something about that timeframe that intrigues me a lot.

Cheers,
TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I really think that is a just generic streamlined design... There are a couple of things that look like the Hiawatha, but it is not an exact match... Plus, I have never seen a locomotive that has windows and doors on it like this one does, so I think it was just thrown together for this commercial...
> 
> On a side note, this commercial makes me wish I lived during these times, but I would be driving a FORD and not a YODA



I got to ask. YODA?

Does that mean you got a Toyota?


edit.....
I should have looked at the threads name.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's another O scale. Look closely and you'll see the tricycle landing gear.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I got to ask. YODA?
> 
> Does that mean you got a Toyota?


No, it means I have a Ford!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A Ford he has, it is! Like it Toyoda he does not!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I think it's another O scale. Look closely and you'll see the tricycle landing gear.


At the risk of repeating a comment I made in another thread ...

OMG ... Too funny!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> No, it means I have a Ford!



I read your sentence wrong.
You got a F ix O r R epair D aily. 

I bought a 1999 F150 new and the only thing I fixed on it was a new battery, the thermostat and front brakes which I ruined. The caliper started sticking but I kept riding it and it wore them out. It happened in the winter and at 0 degrees I had no desire to work on them.
But.....I only have 65,000 on it so far as we use the old (young) ladies 2002 explorer to go anywhere. The only thing we did with that was brakes and battery too, So far. Got 75,000 on that . Knock on wood.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey ed! Be nice! my Fix or repair daily has 250k on it and it still gets it's original gas mileage! Aside from general maintenance and tires, the only thing that's been replaced is the fuel filter (technically general maint. i guess) and the door handles on the inside (I'm kinda rought on those)


----------

